

These Books Helped Save Our Startup - vacanti
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2012/08/14/the-6-books-that-actually-saved-our-startup/

======
kapitalx
Those are great books, but I can't help feel that the title should read "These
books will [indirectly] save our startup [through referral fees]".

------
psylence519
Saved it with affiliate links, apparently.

------
norswap
Avast throws a Trojan warning for me. Not sure if it's justified or not.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Same - Infection Details URL: <http://viniciusvacanti.com/2012/08/14/th..>.
Process: C:\Users\James\AppData\Local\Google\Chro... Infection: JS:Redirector-
MA [Trj]

